# Advice on how to fix my troubled marriage!



## Slexa29 (Aug 11, 2011)

I have been married for 3 years now and have 3 little girls. My husband and i got married April 8 2008, but we have had a very rocky marriage ever since the beginning. Every marriage has their disagreements and arguments here and there. Well, ours have almost been constant. We yell at one another, use hurtful words, belittle one another, become hateful and mean. We both bring up the past, and i have a bad temper. Whenever I become upset with my husband, i do not know how to approach him in a calm manner. I start off with an attitude, then become violent and start slamming things, throwing things and charge at him. WE both push each others buttons. He has threatend to kick me out several times, the Police has been involved, and this is a reaon I was kicked out of the military; anger issued at home with my spouse affected my duties. I am looking for advice on how to work on this troubled marriage, how to pick my battles and to remain calm when we are both upset. How do we earn back trust, bring back the unconditional love we once knew, hold each other the way we used to, even with 3 kids.


----------



## fredless (Jun 12, 2011)

Put bluntly, you don't need an advice message board--you need counseling.


----------



## alphaomega (Nov 7, 2010)

I agree. Counseling. 

No offense, but you have to be seriously angry to be TOO aggressive for the military.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

